# Looking for Owner/Operators in Chicagoland area



## CookCook20 (Nov 7, 2006)

Everest Snow Management is looking for Owner/Operator with plow trucks in the Chicagoland area. We have commercial accounts in both the City and Suburbs. We do not do residential so only commercial sites.

Email [email protected] for more details!


----------



## GoPlowYourself (Oct 16, 2017)

Per hour or per lot?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Good question, and per push or seasonal?


----------

